# Waterproof summer cycling gloves?



## CAADEL (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm trying to find a pair of waterproof summer cycling gloves but I can't find anything on the market. Only waterproof winter gloves seems to be available out there, but wearing winter gloves during the summer is not a good option.

Plain summer gloves do not offer any water resistance at all and full finger mtb summer gloves also get soaked very fast during a downpour.
Do you have any suggestions on (full finger) waterproof *summer* cycling gloves?


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

for some reason i think _waterproof summer gloves_ might be kinda hard to find :idea:


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

cxwrench said:


> for some reason i think _waterproof summer gloves_ might be kinda hard to find :idea:


No kidding.

OP,

Why would you want such a thing?


----------



## CAADEL (Jul 23, 2011)

tihsepa said:


> No kidding.
> 
> OP,
> 
> Why would you want such a thing?


Because it rains in the summer too! It's not that rare, is it?

And a few data:
the average rainfall in Philly (where I live) for the months May, June, July, August, September is 19.27 inches.
the average rainfall in LA for the months May, June, July, August, September is 0.83 inches. While the average annual rainfall is 15.14 inches.

So until I move to LA where annually it rains less than it rains in 5 months in Philly, a pair of waterproof summer gloves would not be a bad idea in a city where it rains *A LOT*. It's *not* always sunny in Philadelphia.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

Um... Waterproof gloves in the summer might not be a good idea. Warm weather and sweating hands in a waterproof glove = hand sauna..


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

Why would you care if your hands get wet in the summer?


----------



## CAADEL (Jul 23, 2011)

ewitz said:


> Why would you care if your hands get wet in the summer?


Wet hands don't grip very well on the handdlebar. Plus I always wear gloves and when it rains and the glove gets soaked it's even worse as the skin gets soaked too.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

If grip trumps the hand sauna effect mentioned earlier, a pair of nondescript latex gloves would fit the bill, but IME summer gloves grip sufficiently when wet. 

Given the choice, I think it would be preferable to ride sans gloves in the wet.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

A large pair of rubber gloves over your existing gloves does wonders when it's cold.. I keep a pair in my jacket for on the motorcycle.. Cold nights and such are much better when my hands aren't frozen!


----------



## CAADEL (Jul 23, 2011)

ZoSoSwiM said:


> A large pair of rubber gloves over your existing gloves does wonders when it's cold.. I keep a pair in my jacket for on the motorcycle.. Cold nights and such are much better when my hands aren't frozen!


Rubber gloves??? On a road bike?










No, thank you.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

CAADEL said:


> the glove gets soaked


The problem could be the padding in your gloves. I've never worn cycling gloves, but I shook hands with cyclist who had on padded and sweat-soaked gloves. Felt like squeezing a sponge full of nasty liquid. Try some thinly padded or non-padded gloves.

As to the rubber gloves: during a _pro_-race here a while back, we had unexpected cold and snow at the start. Out came the rubber gloves!


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

Wet cycling gloves grip fine. I got caught in a Tstorm on Sunday......wet gloves were the least of my worries. Think about it, even if you could find a "waterproof" glove, the water running down your arms will get the gloves wet anyway unless, of course, you are in a full rainsuit.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

I think the reaction of the other posters is well taken. A waterproof glove in the summer would mean very sweaty hands inside the glove, much worse, IMHO, than rained-on hands. As someone noted, wet gloves grip fine. The need, IMO, is for a glove that 1) doesn't soak up an excessive amount of water, 2) can be wrung out if necessary, 3) isn't damaged by being soaked and used hard while wet, and 4) will dry reasonably quickly.

That translates to a glove that's all synthetic, light and thin with minimal padding. I commute in often-soggy New England. When I expect rain, I wear a pair of Fox Tahoe gloves. They grip fine in the rain, When I get home, I wring them out in a towel and maybe toss them in the dryer for a few minutes. They have lasted through a lot of rainy commutes.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

Sounds like you should invent, patent, and market these gloves. Maybe you'll be successful? I've never had any issues using regular gloves when wet, as most riders would be too.


----------



## Becky (Jun 15, 2004)

If I'm expecting rain, I wear full finger gloves for better grip on the brake levers.


----------



## Peter_leo (Aug 26, 2011)

Buy waterproof summer motorcycle gloves in stead of cycling gloves?


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Well now, here's a problem that no one else has ever had. And a product that no one in their right mind would ever want.

Waterproof = hot. Why in the world would anyone want gloves that don't breathe in the summer?

Buy different bar tape. Arundel Gecko Grip works well when wet. Or join the other 99.999% of cyclists who have never thought to themselves "Hey! Someone should make waterproof summer cycling gloves!"


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Just because nobody's thought of something doesn't mean there's not a need.

But I have to agree with everyone else here - it's hard to imagine a water proof glove that's not worse than the problem it's trying to solve, in the summer.

If you're worried about grip, maybe a synthetic work glove that's designed to be grippy is what you're looking for. Lots of people wear full-fingered Mechanix gloves for 'cross. Ironclad makes some fitted gloves with grippy stuff too. Your hands will still get wet, but at least they'll breathe, and if you're on a long enough ride for the storm to pass and the sun to come back out, your gloves will dry off.

IMO, for summer time things that don't get gnarly when wet is the answer - not water proof.


----------

